# Substituting Back-ordered Oven



## hpanion (May 10, 2004)

My salesperson just informed me that it will probably be at least another month before we may see an oven delivered from Keystone. He indicated that because there are virtually only a few manufacturers and suppliers for the entire industry, that most of the ovens are about the same in quality. Thus, he wanted to know if we would be interested in an oven other than the one that's supposed to come with the Outback 29FBHS and that he had requested his parts manager to search availabilities among their suppliers. My initial response to him was I didn't see how that would be a big issue, as long as we could have comparable quality, warranties, etc. I'd like to know what any of you think about this proposition. Anyone else waiting on an oven?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I think most of the available brands are all about the same, I can't say I've read problems with one brand or another.


----------

